# Question on Power



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

So, as I am working on this modular 1/29th scale road I am building to take to train shows, one of the major blocks has been how to power it. I have thought about using 2 separate Bachmann power packs I have laying around, with a custom wiring job to the handheld slot car throttles the children will operate to run the trains on the road (much the same way I did when I was with a HO scale club for their kids layouts). However, with the equipment I have (USAT and Aristo) can they run smoothly without issues? I have read the Aristo manual with my RS-3 and it says to only use their DC throttles with pulse width control (PWC) or it might cause damage. Is this actually a true fact, or is it a ploy just to buy THEIR brand of stuff and no one else's? Also, can the USAT equipment (a GP30 and a GE 44 Tonner) operate with their full sound and light packages with a standard power pack?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann power packs that came with sets in the past had the lowest power output I have seen in large scale. Only 7va if I remember correctly. 
( Lgb had the 5003 model which was about the same.) 

These came with the single motor 4-6-0 moguls in sets. 

The USA motors draw more current and the engines mentioned are dual motor blocks, so I believe the power pack will overheat and quick fast at that. 

Even the 1 amp LGB pack can be a stretch on dual USA motor blocks. 

So, I would go with 5 amps or more to not have any issues, even though 2 amps would work for short consists of freight.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The USAT motor blocks have a single motor in each, not 2 motors like an Aristo SD45. 

But, the USAT motors draw significantly more current from a dead stop (called stall current). 

So 1 amp or less supplies will have trouble. 

Also, the stupid information from Aristo is to try to scare you into using their pulse width control as opposed to others. Their pulse width modulation is no better nor worse than any other. 

DC will actually result in less heating than pwm. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I meant dual as in 2 motor blocks, not 2 motors. 
Single motor blocks would be most steam engines and the Moe (20 tonner) by USA, or eggliner /critter by Aristo. 

And it is not just Aristo proclaiming theirs is best. 
LGB does the same thing and then they proceed to run 1 DC engine on their MTS system which can overheat a motor if it is not moving (read motor turning to keep cool).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The example is someone telling them they need to use a proprietary pulse power over DC... just plain nuts. 

There's even a sticky on the Aristo forum touting "pure dc".... yet all their throttles are pulse width modulation... for all their chest thumping you would think they are telling you to get a Bridgeworks. 

Greg


----------

